# Poll: How many navy blazers do you have?



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

How many navy blazers do you have? 

If you have more than one, why do you keep them around? Do they serve different purposes? Are they for different seasons? Is one more casual than another?

I currently have two and I am trying to decide whether or not I should keep both or sell one on the thrift exchange.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Hopsack for summer, doeskin for winter. Gold buttons on both.

I like how zero is not an option. Good work.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

My current rotation - horn, corozo on a patch, gold, and pewter. I've also got a few in storage, maybe 2 or 3 that are a bit unique.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Let's see (without taking the time to go to the closet):

One 3/2 J. Press in lightweight fabric for spring/summer/early fall
One 3/2 BB in wool/cashmere
One JAB two-button in wool/cashmere with alma mater buttons
One six-button BB DB in lightweight fabric
One four-button DB with gold buttons (can't recall name, I think it's from England)
One four-button DB bespoke with pewter buttons
One Made-In-USA JAB single-breasted, cashmere, with navy buttons

That makes seven. I think I can justify them:

The J. Press is the go-to blazer, especially in warmer weather.
The BB in wool/cashmere is same as above, but when it's colder.
The JAB with alma mater buttons is a statement coat, for reunion or when I want the upper hand.
The six-button (gold) BB DB goes well with white trousers and peach tie for a certain Thurston Howell look that works well at summer gatherings
The no-name four-button (gold) DB has a touch of elegance without being as over-the-top as a six-button DB
The four-button DB bespoke (thanks, Tweedy Don) with pewter buttons is a touch more understated than previous DB with gold buttons
The JAB is a true winter coat with plenty of sweater room.

No one needs seven navy blazers, but I couldn't imagine life with fewer than three. In my defense, only one, the J. Press, was new, and that purchased online at steep discount (at $150 delivered and worn more than most anything in my wardrobe, it's one of my all-time best scores). The BB six-button DB was around $70, the BB 3/2 was $50, and from there it plummets to less than $10 apiece from various thrift stores. The JAB cashmere is the most expendable, but it's hard to walk away from a cashmere coat with no moth damage that fits for $5. These kinds of prices, and navy blazer being so versatile, you--or at least I--can justify it based on subtleties like button color/configuration. I've nearly run out of rationalizations, but remain in search of a 3/2 with two-button sleeves in 44S.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

Only the one to date, sadly (Brooks sack in lightweight hopsack), although I do cheat and wear the top half of a 60's navy suit in heavy nubby hopsack too.

Three navy blazers of varying weights would do me fine, although I do find a madras sports jacket replaces a navy blazer quite nicely for the summer.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Fewer than I used to have, but probably more than I currently need.

And I keep wanting to add a BBCC DB.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I wear a navy blazer at least two days a week at a minimum so I have two that I wear in the summer and two that I wear in the winter. 

Cruiser


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great stuff 32RnR! We must make up the seven+ blazer club:aportnoy: 

Press 3/2 sack, worsted, gold buttons
Hilton 3/2 sack, worsted, gold buttons (trimmer fit than the Press)
H. Oritsky 3/2 sack, worsted, white buttons (going to change to horn or silver)
Brooks 2B, worsted, gold buttons (loose fit for wearing with sweaters/travel)
PRL db, worsted, gold buttons
Brooks 3/2 sack, flannel, gold buttons
Southwick 2B, cashmere, silver buttons
Corbin 3/2, hopsack, gold buttons

Each one has a rather unique role in my closet based up fit, slight color variation, button color, size, etc. I could probably get away with two, but why should I :devil:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

1 Brooks worsted (gold buttons)
1 Brooks Country Club worsted (gold buttons)
1 Brooks DB hopsack (gold buttons)


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

One for summer with gold buttons.
One for winter with MOP buttons.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Four hopsacks (one spare stays in Catskill cabin).
One DB
One twin vent
Two camel hair
One black 2B undarted I thrifted months ago and haven't looked at since.

The hopsacks get the most play.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

one Burberry worsted
two BB (three season) 3R2 Sacks
one BB University (winter weight) Sack


----------



## JLWhittington (Aug 20, 2008)

One BB 3/2 Hopsack
One J Press 3/2 Wool

This, of course, is after some serious culling.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

J. Press- Summer-weight sack
BB- Brooksease Sack
Southwick- Sack


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

BB 3/2 sack wool
BB 3 button linen

Looking for either a flannel or camelhair sack in the 39/40 R range if anyone wants to part w/one.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

BB 346---the good kind---3/2 sack (hopsack, I think) - It's an L instead of my usual R, so it's a tad long for me (I think I get away with it---although, I'm probably wrong---as I have the arms of a much taller man). I just couldn't resist the three patch pockets.

Princeton English Shop 3/2 sack (hopsack) - This one's very full-cut, very Tradly (courtesy of TweedyDon).

BB Brooksgate 3/2 but darted (wool flannel) - The only reason I still have it is that it's my only Fall/Winter weight blazer.

All have goldtone buttons.

Edit: In response to why I have multiples, it's both for different seasons, and so that I can wear a blazer more than once a week and not cause extensive wear to a single jacket.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Eight (you can't count the black one): Patrick wins.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Orvis?*

Anybody have an Orvis for travel? It's 3/2 but darted. I've never figgured that out. Wish they would drop the darts.
Tom


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I like how this poll does not have zero as an option.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AldenPyle said:


> I like how this poll does not have zero as an option.


Heh, I didn't even notice that. LOL!

I think I'm going to settle on one--the Golden Fleece hopsack sack that was available for cheap on eBay a couple years back. Brown horn buttons. It'll be nice between seasons and in warmer weather. When it's cold (in the Southeast), I'll go with a tweed sportcoat. No need for multiple navy blazers.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Let's see,

*HS&M Gold Trumpter 2 button with Ben Silver brushed gold buttons (Initials)

*Bespoke W.W. Chan (Ventless) double breasted with Ben Silver brushed gold(Initials)

*Lands End 2 button, 100% woll gold buttons(specifically for the rain of the Pacific Northwest)

* And my latest project a J.Press 100% woll 3/2 sack with surgeon's cuffs, (done by my Tailor) and Ben Silver brushed sterling sliver buttons. (Initials)

I may have a blazer with horn buttons made this Spring,...


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

on your poll it just says "blazers"....then after you vote it specifically says "navy blazers"...I voted for 5+ because I had thought it was blazers in general....but I only own 1 solid navy blazer


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Bermuda said:


> on your poll it just says "blazers"....then after you vote it specifically says "navy blazers"...I voted for 5+ because I had thought it was blazers in general....but I only own 1 solid navy blazer


I guess my interpretation of _blazer _implies both solid and navy. The intent of the poll is to find out how many of that particular item the trad forumers have and what are the subtle differences in each one (weave of fabric, weight, number of buttons, type of buttons, patch pockets, darts, etc. etc. etc.)

Thanks for participating, though...the numbers are really interesting.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I think you may be confusing blazers and sport coats/jackets, Bermuda (correct me if I'm wrong). What are generally referred to as blazers in the U.S. are solid colored sport coats (usually navy) with metal buttons (some include here jackets with buttons of other materials that do not match the jacket itself, like bone, etc.). 

There is also another striped/colorful jacket called a blazer associated with water sporting in the U.K., but it's not worn in the U.S. (as far as I know).

Other sport coats, those that are patterned or solid ones with buttons that match the cloth (like a suit coat), are not blazers (although, confusion is understandable as the fashion industry loves the word blazer and applies it to any sport coat most of the time).


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

One flannel
One hopsack
One year-round worsted


----------



## The Raven (Nov 7, 2006)

*Two*

1) 20 year old BB original 346.
2) JAB blend worn in combat conditions.

I inadvertantly replied three in the poll because I didn't notice the word Navy in the post title and the poll just says blazers. I have a kelly green HSM I wear on holidays.


----------



## theCardiffGiant (Sep 16, 2007)

1 Hart, Schaffner, & Marx
1 Burberrys'

I picked up both second hand, I suspect both date from the 80s but are in like new condition and are not dated in any way. The HS&M is a bit more casual, the Burberry more refined in small details.

And this one may not technically count: 1 Polo Ralph Lauren casual cotton blazer with black plastic buttons. It passes for 'dressed up' for many of my friends and family, even with jeans.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack
BB mid-weight 3/2 sack
JAB 3/2 sack from the late 80s
Southwick Douglas 3/2 sack


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*so I'm stuck with tweed till Spring*

Just one custom undarted 2B in a lightweight fresco, as a hot weather coat was the most pressing need. It was passable through Halloween this year. Oh, antiqued silver buttons.

Ideally I'd have a heavy doeskin and a midweight hopsack also.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

1. BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in hopsack
2. Oxxford darted 2-button in hopsack
3. BB Brooksease 3/2 sack in worsted
4. BB 346 3/2 sack in wool/poly blend
5. BB Brooksaire 2-button darted in worsted
6. BB "University" 3/2 sack in a heavier twill wool
7. Cable Car Clothiers (Southwick) 3/2 sack in doeskin
8. BB 3/2 sack in cotton, unlined and with side vents

Three reasons why I have so many - first, different weights for different seasons; second, different fabrics provide different levels of formality; third, I've bought things as I've found and liked them, without really paying attention to the overall 'count'.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

This question got me to thinking. I have three navy blazers in three weaves and weights (hopsack, flannel and worsted). I suddenly realize I rarely wear the worsted year-round weight blazer (a contemporary BB sack). Why not? 

The hopsack (an ancient 346 poly/wool blend) is the one I wear most often. It has basically no shoulder padding and looks nothing like a contemporary suit jacket. And I often wear it with rugged stuff like jeans or jean cords as well as with the usual khakis and wool pants. And I wear it year round for real.

So...for me it's the most versatile of the three. The old humble hopsack -- my first sack blazer. I'll wear it till one of us falls into permanent decay.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Three:


----------



## hmhill (Apr 30, 2005)

BB Single-breasted
Sandhurst (Neiman-Marcus) single-breasted (flannel)
Norman Tailor (local tailor bespoke) Double-breasted
WW Chan singled-breasted in mohair

Max


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Two for summer:

- Linen double-breasted 
- Hopsack

Two for winter:

- Flannel
- Camel hair double-breasted


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

One tropical weight 3/2
One worsted 3B with twin vents
One camel hair 3/2
One worsted DB (which is rarely worn)
One wosted 2B, single vent


----------



## phillyesq (Dec 9, 2008)

One BB Madison with standard brass buttons.
One BB Regent with pewter buttons.

There are some times when I like the gold buttons, and some when I prefer the pewter. I also like being able to mix things up.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Taliesin said:


> 1. BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in hopsack
> 2. Oxxford darted 2-button in hopsack
> 3. BB Brooksease 3/2 sack in worsted
> 4. BB 346 3/2 sack in wool/poly blend
> ...


Thank God I'm now tied for the lead. I concur with T's three reasons too.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> Thank God I'm now tied for the lead. I concur with T's three reasons too.


We need a winner here: Get thee to a thrift store.


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

Brooksease 3/2
Linen 3/2
Brooks University 3/2
Brooks Golden Fleece 3/2
CCC Flannel 3/2


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Two - one for winter and one for summer. I would like one made of hopsacking, but would probably buy another tweed jacket first.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*3*

All BB, I have a two-button Brooksease that is wearing a bit and will be kept for more casual now. The new 1818 sack is already an all-time favorite. These two get me by except on the hottest of days. Winter brings out the 2-button cashmere, which I am sadly, ahem, outgrowing.


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

All I have is a 2 button Brooksease that I thrifted a year or so ago. Looking for a winter weight one right now...


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Am I the only one with a seersucker navy blazer (White MOP buttons)?

My other is year round in Dormeil fabric with three brass fleur do lis buttons (currently being swapped for some solid gunmetal ones). I thought about getting one in a burgundy or red, but decided against it.

Next up is a 3X2 Hopsack with waterfall shoulders and minimal shoulder padding.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> We need a winner here: Get thee to a thrift store.


I did just that, and snagged a Burberry DB with twin vents. I don't much care for the buttons, but it fits like a glove.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Probably the least tradly here, but I divide my time between an old Wimbledon model given me in college from Dillards (when they carried blazers) and a Polo Congressman model with skeleton lining that I love to death. It's literally my favorite piece of clothing ever, patch pockets and all.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> I did just that, and snagged a Burberry DB with twin vents. I don't much care for the buttons, but it fits like a glove.


Eight is enough for me. But if I did get another, I'd also look seriously at a DB. Never had one in that cut.


----------



## Mr. Walter Trent (Jul 21, 2009)

AldenPyle said:


> I like how this poll does not have zero as an option.


I don't. It doesn't let me participate 

However, I am seriously considering getting one.

Wally


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

One -- A J Press 2 Button worsted w Brass buttons. I rarely wear the thing. 

It's usually either suit or full casual for me. If I'm going to dinner on a weekend at a place where jackets are expected, that's about it.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

One standard
One cashmere


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr. Walter Trent said:


> I don't. It doesn't let me participate
> 
> However, I am seriously considering getting one.
> 
> Wally


Uh oh. Didn't you see the sign at the entrance to the Trad forum? Security!

 Just kidding. But really, going away to college is the usual time to get the first one. A blazer can take you anywhere.


----------

